# Making some extra cash online?



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Are there any genuine ways to do it?

I'm no talking about ebay, although that obviously is a way if you ever find somewhere to buy stuff cheap enough etc, but I mean something you can just spend a few hours a week doing as and when you choose and earn a little bit. I did try that thing where you answer questionnaire's but I was only getting like 5p for a 10 minute survey so that went out of the window.

A guy at work tells me his brother makes a few thousand dollars a month by doing something online through google but I can't find anything about that anywhere. and the fact that he himself isn't doing it tells me that he's probably lying otherwise surely he'd be doing it himself too.

Also, although its not online I always see loads of those ads in the paper where you can earn money by stuffing an sending envelopes or something, does anyone know anything about this or if it works?

I'm not after anyones secrets but just any info that anyone could share would be great:thumb:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I do matched betting and cashback sites. I'll drop you a pm.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd love to piggyback on this as well... always interested in money making.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I make a bit of money online, i basically go on to forums and find people who are trying to make a second income and trick them in to giving me money to share my secrets.

Give me £100 and i'll tell you how it works!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I read an article somewhere online about making money through google, didnt read it fully but you had to pay a pound to get to the page where you found out if you where eligable. Seemed a bit dodgy TBH so i left it.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

u told us in your post mate lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I make a bit of money online, i basically go on to forums and find people who are trying to make a second income and trick them in to giving me money to share my secrets.
> 
> Give me £100 and i'll tell you how it works!


whats your paypal mate :wave:


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

I was in the same position a few years ago; looked at the so called work from home schemes and stupidly tried a couple which turned out to be a waste of time, certainly not a cash machine no matter how hard I worked.

I had a little bit of cash and wanted to make it work for me so started some research with the intention of not getting scammed or wasting my time and money again.

I decided to trade my money on the FOREX!
Initially I learned as much as I could but there was just so much information and a lot of it conflicting, a lot of people jumped on the 'I'll teach you my FOREX secrets' wagon but I investigated a few of them and they were nothing more than robbers who knew not a lot more about FOREX then me.
By chance my wife and I met a couple whilst on holiday, they were both into FOREX full time, the female had many years experience so they were both doing very well. She was very enthusiastic and damning of the scam artists. I must have been bugging the life out of her because she offered to log onto her account and show me the basics, although when we looked, the market wasn't tradable, just as important to identify as a potential trade!
I asked her to mentor me and she refused.
However we kept in touch and I kept pestering her with questions and in the end she told me that if I could get 5 interested people together she would put together a training weekend, best money I ever spent without a doubt. It gave me the leg up that I needed and she told a truthful and very educational account of FOREX trading. There was an equal amount of theory to practical throughout the weekend and although it was just the start of learning, it was fantastic, to be honest it has saved me from losing money which I would undoubtedly have done had I not had that training.
Still learning but trading positively too, some good money to be made if you do it right, but not a get rich quick scheme, you really have to learn and practice before investing money.

Sorry, turned into a bit of a story!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know some people do questionaires, surveys, proof reading etc etc...

I am spending some time buying gold at the moment....not really a short term win, but I am the proud owner of gold in Zurich!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks John, the only worry for me is I class that as gambling (some people don't) and I try not to do that these days, I'm just after something where I can do some basic tasks and earn a few quid guaranteed if that makes sense so that sort of thing isn't really for me I don't think.

But I'm sure you will of intrigued a few people on here :thumb:


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Thanks John, the only worry for me is I class that as gambling (some people don't) and I try not to do that these days, I'm just after something where I can do some basic tasks and earn a few quid guaranteed if that makes sense so that sort of thing isn't really for me I don't think.
> 
> But I'm sure you will of intrigued a few people on here :thumb:


Absolutely, wasn't offering anything apart from my own experiences, although it probably reads like a sales pitch now I've read it through 
It's not for everyone but it certainly works for me, but I consider that I was fortunate enough to get the right start.
Gambling, probably right there, although I am completely anti-gambling so can't really explain why I do FOREX!

Best of luck finding what you're looking for. :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

never heard of forex what is it? 


sorry for the hijack


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Foreign Exchange


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

tom-coupe said:


> never heard of forex what is it?
> 
> sorry for the hijack


Loads on the net about it.

Just don't get sucked into anything.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

eh could you give me a basic run off it all? do you like buy money in like dollers and exchange it for euros then exchange it for pasos or something?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I trade on Betfair


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

NickP said:


> I trade on Betfair


does trade = bet?

I used to have an account with them, I do still do some small stakes betting but don't use it as a income.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Eddy said:


> does trade = bet?
> 
> I used to have an account with them, I do still do some small stakes betting but don't use it as a income.


No it doesn't -

It means by watching the weight of money you can predict whether the odds are rising or falling -

If the odds are coming in (falling) you would back the horse and then lay the horse at a lower price.
Likewise if the price was going out (rising) you would lay the horse and then back it once the odds had increased 

You can download a free piece of software call BetAngel which has a much better interface than using the Betfair site -

Watch this:
http://www.betangel.com/products/BA/betangel.html


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

NickP said:


> No it doesn't -
> 
> It means by watching the weight of money you can predict whether the odds are rising or falling -
> 
> ...


 Ah a fellow scapler. This is basically using the fluctuations of the market to make profits. A profit occurs when you bet at higher odds then you lay. Its not a sure fire way of making money, and watching the weight of money alone isn't the skill you need but it does work.

I'd suggest you give the matched betting way a readup first and get your head around that. Scalping is an extension of that process but involves risk.

Nick, have you tried the racing traders software? If so, how do you rate it?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Shuck said:


> Ah a fellow scapler. This is basically using the fluctuations of the market to make profits. A profit occurs when you bet at higher odds then you lay. Its not a sure fire way of making money, and watching the weight of money alone isn't the skill you need but it does work.
> 
> I'd suggest you give the matched betting way a readup first and get your head around that. Scalping is an extension of that process but involves risk.
> 
> Nick, have you tried the racing traders software? If so, how do you rate it?


No I've not tried it - have you?

I've used the Bet Angel pro trial a few times -

I tend to use Bet Angel Basic, along with the Betfair site to enter better odds and wait for them to be sucked up


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, given it a dabble just to see the principles behind it. On avergae I came out a couple of quid up a day but its too risky for me. Some big wins mixed in with big losses, I prefer the guarenteed win method!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have any programming skills you could always hock your services at rentacoder.com - trouble is you end up competing with third world programmers prepared to do x Days of work for $1.50.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

tom-coupe said:


> eh could you give me a basic run off it all? do you like buy money in like dollers and exchange it for euros then exchange it for pasos or something?


Don't really want to hijack the op thread but basically (very basically) you take two currencies eg gbp / dollar and then decide whether you think one will rise or fall against the other.

Not easy to explain on a forum but like I've already said, if you want to do it right, you really need to learn how to do it and that takes time,dedication and self discipline.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

johnbuck said:


> Don't really want to hijack the op thread but basically (very basically) you take two currencies eg gbp / dollar and then decide whether you think one will rise or fall against the other.
> 
> Not easy to explain on a forum but like I've already said, if you want to do it right, you really need to learn how to do it and that takes time,dedication and self discipline.


Essentially it is the same as share dealing but instead of buying shares you buy foreign currency? Am I right?

Were you doing it prior to the euro? Has the euro killed it?

As for the OP's Q. I did matched betting for a bit(3 months) made an easy £600 odd just using the easy sign up offers and decided to not bother any further as overtime at work was plentiful and i could make more money just working for a living. However there are plenty out there who over the years are now betting with funds in excess of 20k and making lots of money doing it. I just dont have the maths ability to think on my feet quick enough for that kind of commitment:thumb:

www.moneysavingexpert.com has a very very good forum with a very very good guide on how it works:thumb:

Edit. Forgot to say. If you have a look at it then be sure to read the guides very very thoroughly and if you still dont get it then use the search function extensively. the users in the matched betting section do not take any prisoners and do not suffer fools!!! you have been warned!


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> be sure to read the guides very very thoroughly and if you still dont get it then use the search function extensively


Or you could just drop me a PM and I'll help you out. The guides are a good place to start though :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I _think_ I get the gist of this matched betting lark although I only read the guide Shuck gave me in about 5 mins, I skipped a lot to be fair, so lets see if I got this right.

Ok so I open a betfair account + a normal betting account, lets say paddypower for examples sake. I deposit £100 and paddypower give me £100 bonus. so my balance is £200 in total but only £100 has come out of my bank

I research and find a suitable match, I then place £200 on "team a" to win at odds of 1.90

At the same time I also lay them on betfair for £100, at odds of 2.50. So now I have personally staked £200 of my own money but in total have bet £300 using the bonus money, of which of course can not be withdrawn without placing a bet.

So with every result covered I now wait for the game to finish. Then when the game has finished, if "team a" have won then I have won £380, but I lost £100 on betfair so I now have a withdrawable balance of £280. which is an £80 profit on my original deposits

or

"Team a" draw or lose so I lose the £200 from paddypower, of which only £100 was mine but I have won £250 on betfair, so a profit of £50.

Either way I could not lose as all results were covered.

The question is, do I then just sign upto another bookie and do the same again as paddypower obviously won't be giving me any more free money.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Essentially it is the same as share dealing but instead of buying shares you buy foreign currency? Am I right?
> 
> Were you doing it prior to the euro? Has the euro killed it?


What I do is; every day, at certain times of the day, I will update myself on world news (and I don't mean watch the telly!) then if there's nothing in that to prevent me trading I will analyse the charts on the two currencies that I wish to trade eg. dollar / yen or pound / euro etc. By being able to anaylyse the charts and tie them to anything on the news, I am able to see if a trade is viable or to walk away, this is where a lot of people make their mistakes, they see what they want to see and lose their cash.
You basically come to a decision as to whether one currency will rise or fall against the other based on your research. The rise and fall in the forex charts are in pips, so you will say for example I'll place one pound per pip (it could be more) that the pound will rise against the yen, you decide where to start that trade and where to finish and if it moves 500 pips you make £500; you can decide to come out before it finishes moving, it's up to you.

As for the Euro killing it, nothing kills it, trading takes place constantly all over the world and we're just small fish, the major financial institutions are trading billions. During my training and learning period I looked at the effect of the 911 bombings on the trading, and comparatively there's hardy a blip.

Things become more difficult and uncertain for example during the upturn of the economic climate of the past couple of years, but that's where your training comes in, I haven't traded as much but I have continued to trade and make money where others have lost; I was fortunate enough to be taught by the right person.

Hope that explains it a bit better.


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Eddy, that is spot on. Then you just need to move onto a different bookie.

There are some t&c on the offers normally that you need to look for but you have nailed the main principle.


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

99.9% of adverts to work from home for £500 a day / hour second are aimed at a single group of people those that want to be paided a shed load for little input, and the people running these schemes know it .... they make the £500 an hour not you, look at everything with a level head maybe learn about asset classe`s and make money rather then work for money.


----------

